# 18 month old pup back to the show ring



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa is still a growing pup, but he is generally sweet, good looking and well behaved with some of the adolescent pup goofiness common in the breed. So we gave it a try and a friend of mine was showing him this weekend to help breaking the mom`s boy pattern. She practiced with him a bit ringside on Saturday and he took reserve dog. yeah, that was very encouraging for not being in the ring for almost a year. 
We went back today, temperature overnight dropped to the 50s and all he wanted to go and hunt for birds (semi outdoor event), so we all were just enjoying him being a goof ball and having a great time, winning probably the happiest dog in the ring title! gotta love wiggle butt


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Hey, you know what the old folks say? Picture is worth a million words .


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i know and fully agree. one of the tricks of the dog show when u don`t show your dog is to hide while they are in the ring... so unfortunately no picture about this event, but i am known for being a regular poster about the boys


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Gabica said:


> i know and fully agree. one of the tricks of the dog show when u don`t show your dog is to hide while they are in the ring... so unfortunately no picture about this event, but i am known for being a regular poster about the boys


I thought I'd give it a try anyways. :wink:wink


----------

